# Andere URL im Browser anzeigen



## vNeumann (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Experten,
vorweg, es kann sein, dass dieses Thema schon tausendmal behandelt wurde, jedoch muss ich ehrlich zugeben, dass ich leider auch nach längerer Google-Suche nicht weiß nach was ich überhaupt suchen soll  Vielleicht reicht mir das schon als Tipp, oder natürlich eine Lösung 

Ich hab im Prinzip einen Webserver am laufen, auf dem läuft Apache und zusätzlich eine WebObjects-Applikation.

Momentan kommt der Benutzer auf meine Applikation nur mit
http://www.domain.tld:PORT/cgi-bin/WebObjects/Application.woa/..... etc.
bzw. http://www.domain.tld:PORT/, wobei das dann zur obigen weiterleitet. Das ist auch gut so.

Am liebsten wäre mir jedoch, er würde mit 
http://application.domain.tld/cgi-bin/WebObjects/Application.woa/.....
bzw. http://application.domain.tld leitet weiter, auf meine Applikation kommen.

Eine normale Weiterleitung wäre möglich, möchte ich aber vermeiden. Ich will eigentlich, dass der Benutzer nicht den hässlichen Port sieht, sondern eine "schöne" URL.

Ist das möglich, falls jemand weiß wies geht wärs natürlich toll, falls jemand mir einfach nur sagen kann nach was ich am besten Google ist's auch gut 

danke!
vNeumann


----------



## Lime (29. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

mir fallen spontan bei Möglichkeiten ein:
1) Du legst eine index.php auf einer http://subdomain.domain.tld an, welche auf deine Adresse (mit Port) umleitet
2) http://serverfault.com/questions/74...redirect-domain-to-specific-port-on-my-server

Gruß


----------



## vNeumann (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habs mir durchgelesen. Eine "normale" Weiterleitung wäre auch möglich, jedoch möchte ich, dass im Browser eine andere URL steht, ohne den kryptischen Port. Ich hab mich jetzt mal eingelesen in mod_rewrite? Könnte das eine Möglichkeit für mich sein? Oder ist das auch nur eine normale Weiterleitung?


----------



## Lime (29. Januar 2012)

Mit Mod-Rewrite kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber es soll Möglichkeiten geben (Protokolle), die dir diese Umleitung regeln...

http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2005/2/t100867/
das hab ich noch gefunden...

irgendwas mit "A-Record"... http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268816


----------

